# LOWCOS CAR SHOW AUGUST 28TH



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice, i like :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

never miss it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jul 13 2010, 05:41 PM~18038790
> *never miss it!!! :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR I WISH EVERYONE ELSE WOULD STEP UP AND SUPPORT LIKE THAT!!!!! WE NEED EVERYONES SUPPORT THIS YEAR!! YAKIMA IS GOING TO BE THE SPOT TO CRUZ EVERY YEAR BUT IF WE DON'T SUPPORT THIS SHOW IT ALL DIES SO HELP US OUT NORTHWEST AND BRING YOUR FAMILY TO A NICE FAMILY SHOW!! YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 88dripdrop (Apr 3, 2009)

That was up :biggrin:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jul 13 2010, 06:41 PM~18038790
> *never miss it!!! :biggrin:
> *


ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE 4 SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 7


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 14 2010, 11:13 PM~18050721
> *THAT'S WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR I WISH EVERYONE ELSE WOULD STEP UP AND SUPPORT LIKE THAT!!!!! WE NEED EVERYONES SUPPORT THIS YEAR!! YAKIMA IS GOING TO BE THE SPOT TO CRUZ EVERY YEAR BUT IF WE DON'T SUPPORT THIS SHOW IT ALL DIES SO HELP US OUT NORTHWEST AND BRING YOUR FAMILY TO A NICE FAMILY SHOW!! YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Verry well said javie


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

THANX BRO


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

ROberts and Glorias pot luck BBQ at 902 Battelle blvd. richland wa 99354 starting around 10:30am July 18th Sunday we will have some food and everyone is invited due 2 the fact of them canceling our RO show we going 2 grub


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

we takin the pink linc, new upgrades


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

NICE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT BRO!!


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

CITY APPROVED OUR CRUISE SO I WOULD LIKE EVERYONE TO PLEASE TELL ANYONE THEY KNOW TO BE ON THEIR BEST BEHAVIOR. THERE IS A BUNCH OF JERKS THAT WOULD LIKE TO MESS THIS UP FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY SO IT DON'T HAPPEN AGAIN. ALL IT TAKES IS A COUPLE OF IDIOTS TO MESS THINGS UP AND WERE DONE SO PLEASE COME OUT AND ENJOY THE CRUISE. WE NEED EVERYONE'S SUPPORT THIS YEAR CAUSE THE CITY IS WATCHING AND THEY WANT TO KNOW WHAT WERE ABOUT SO LET'S GIVE THEM THE SHOW THEY HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR!!!THE NORTHWEST HAS THIS PROBLEM IN EVERY CITY ABOUT LOWRIDERS SO LET'S START IN YAKIMA AND FIX THIS SHIT!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 14 2010, 11:13 PM~18050721
> *THAT'S WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR I WISH EVERYONE ELSE WOULD STEP UP AND SUPPORT LIKE THAT!!!!! WE NEED EVERYONES SUPPORT THIS YEAR!! YAKIMA IS GOING TO BE THE SPOT TO CRUZ EVERY YEAR BUT IF WE DON'T SUPPORT THIS SHOW IT ALL DIES SO HELP US OUT NORTHWEST AND BRING YOUR FAMILY TO A NICE FAMILY SHOW!! YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
You guys really bust your ass to put this show on and all of the NW knows that, I am sure you will have no trouble getting a really good turn out, as for the cruise if the cops just keep the lowlife gangbangers off the ave you know the lowrider guys wont cause any trouble, all they have to do is keep them off and the cruise will be just fine


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 23 2010, 02:37 PM~18124291
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> You guys really bust your ass to put this show on and all of the NW knows that, I am sure you will have no trouble getting a really good turn out, as for the cruise if the cops just keep the lowlife gangbangers off the ave you know the lowrider guys wont cause any trouble, all they have to do is keep them off and the cruise will be just fine
> *


You gunna actually make it to a show this year steve-o-509-o??


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 23 2010, 02:53 PM~18124432
> *You gunna actually make it to a show this year steve-o-509-o??
> *


Tone!!! I hope so man, i got alot going on right now
I am willing to donate my time to help Lowcos with this show
thats if they want me too......


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

STEVE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT YOU CAN DO FOR THE LOWRIDER GAME!!! YOU KNOW YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME TO HELP OUT!!!WITHOUT THE HELP OF THE NORTHWEST WE DON'T HAVE ANYTHING!!! SO THANKS FOR ASKING AND I PERSONALLY CHALLENGE ALL THE CAR CLUBS TO COME OUT AND TRY TO TAKE OUR MONEY AT THE OFFICIAL TUG OF WAR CONTEST!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 27 2010, 10:46 PM~18160606
> *STEVE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT YOU CAN DO FOR THE LOWRIDER GAME!!! YOU KNOW YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME TO HELP OUT!!!WITHOUT THE HELP OF THE NORTHWEST WE DON'T HAVE ANYTHING!!! SO THANKS FOR ASKING AND I PERSONALLY CHALLENGE ALL THE CAR CLUBS TO COME OUT AND TRY TO TAKE OUR MONEY AT THE OFFICIAL TUG OF WAR CONTEST!!!!
> *



Ill pm you my number and get the info bro


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 23 2010, 03:54 PM~18125014
> *Tone!!! I hope so man, i got alot going on right now
> I am willing to donate my time to help Lowcos with this show
> thats if they want me too......
> *


You not a member anymore???


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 10 2010, 11:02 AM~18010181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm 1k of hok for hop winner 
Let me guess singles vs doubles


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

IF WE GET ENOUGH HOPPERS WE CAN BREAK UP THE CATAGORIES DON'T WORRY PATO JUST BRING IT AND DO YOUR THANG!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## villaney509 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 31 2010, 10:28 PM~18196818
> *Damm 1k of hok for hop winner
> Let me guess singles vs doubles
> *


chillon,,, :run: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i know of a little red shitboxx that just might make an appearence !!

:run: :run: :run: :h5:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

THAT WOULD BE BAD ASS BRO THE KIDS WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU DO YOUR THANG!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER+Aug 5 2010, 03:28 AM~18234150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 5 2010, 12:31 PM~18237335
> *THAT WOULD BE BAD ASS BRO THE KIDS WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU DO YOUR THANG!!!!!
> *



it's a done deal, alls you had to say was ......................

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_"DEW IT FOR THE KIDS DIAMOND"_</span>
do it foe dem kidds !
:werd: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 88dripdrop (Apr 3, 2009)

That would be nice its for the kids anyways :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos+Aug 3 2010, 09:28 AM~18215415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like we always do


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

I HOPE EVERYONE BRINGS THERE KIDS OUT WE GOT THE BADDEST KIDS TOYS COMING ON THE PLANET!!! BRING SOME CLOTHES TO GET WET CAUSE WE GOT A 26' SUPER SLIDE AND LOTS OF NICE PRIZES TO BE RAFFLED!!!!! DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE $500 TUG OF WAR CONTEST!!!!! BRING IT NORTHWEST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

YOU GOT TO MUCH MONEY PATO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 5 2010, 03:28 AM~18234150
> *i know of a little red shitboxx that just might make an appearence !!
> 
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> ah homie u know i always do it even thou i know i chippin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 7 2010, 02:15 AM~18250639
> *I HOPE EVERYONE BRINGS THERE KIDS OUT WE GOT THE BADDEST KIDS TOYS COMING ON THE PLANET!!! BRING SOME CLOTHES TO GET WET CAUSE WE GOT A 26' SUPER SLIDE AND LOTS OF NICE PRIZES TO BE RAFFLED!!!!! DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE $500 TUG OF WAR CONTEST!!!!! BRING IT NORTHWEST!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 7 2010, 03:15 AM~18250639
> *I HOPE EVERYONE BRINGS THERE KIDS OUT WE GOT THE BADDEST KIDS TOYS COMING ON THE PLANET!!! BRING SOME CLOTHES TO GET WET CAUSE WE GOT A 26' SUPER SLIDE AND LOTS OF NICE PRIZES TO BE RAFFLED!!!!! DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE $500 TUG OF WAR CONTEST!!!!! BRING IT NORTHWEST!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Lowcos doing it big for the kids


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 6 2010, 05:30 PM~18248049
> *ah homie u know i always do it even thou i know i chippin
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh shit pato always doing it biggs


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 7 2010, 02:15 AM~18250640
> *YOU GOT TO MUCH MONEY PATO!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: Can i borrow 11.89?


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 8 2010, 10:59 AM~18257083
> *Lowcos doing it big for the kids
> *


HELL YA BRO HOW IS IS THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY SUPPOSED TO GROW IF WE DON'T PLANT MORE SEEDS!!!! THE CRUISE IS ALSO STILL POPPIN' TOO SO ITS GONNA BE A GOOD DAY FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY!!!!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Aug 11 2010, 06:36 PM~18287973
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE THE ROLLERZ FAMILY OUT DEEP!! LETS SEND EVERYONE A BIG MESSAGE THIS YEAR AND SHOW THEM HOW WE ROLL BRING OUT THE BIG GUNS AND SHOW THAT LOWRIDERS ARE A BIG PART OF EVERY COMMUNITY!!! TALK TO YOUR ROLLERZ FAMILY AND TELL THEM TO COME SUPPORT SO THAT NEXT YEAR THAT HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO LET ROLLERZ DO THEIR THANG IN THE TRI-CITIES!!!


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

WE ARE GOING TO BE RAFFLING $500 CASH,A 40" LCD TV, A BBQ GRILL,TWO TINT JOBS,BIKES,SKATEBOARD,OVER $500 IN CAR PRODUCTS FROM AUTO ZONE,GIFT CERTIFICATES FROM TEMPTATIONS TATTOO'S,GIFT CERTIFICATES FROM FIESTA FOODS,AND GIFT CERTIFICATES FOR HAIRCUTS AT JAGZ BARBER SHOP($100),AND MORE!!! SO GO TO YAKIMA GRINDING TO GET YOUR TICKETS OR GET THEM AT THE SHOW!!!! ONLY $2 PER TICKET


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 13 2010, 09:45 AM~18301295
> *WE ARE GOING TO BE RAFFLING $500 CASH,A 40" LCD TV, A BBQ GRILL,TWO TINT JOBS,BIKES,SKATEBOARD,OVER $500 IN CAR PRODUCTS FROM AUTO ZONE,GIFT CERTIFICATES FROM TEMPTATIONS TATTOO'S,GIFT CERTIFICATES FROM FIESTA FOODS,AND GIFT CERTIFICATES FOR HAIRCUTS AT JAGZ BARBER SHOP($100),AND MORE!!! SO GO TO YAKIMA GRINDING TO GET YOUR TICKETS OR GET THEM AT THE SHOW!!!! ONLY $2 PER TICKET
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"BUMP" uuur


----------



## 509og (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 13 2010, 09:45 AM~18301295
> *WE ARE GOING TO BE RAFFLING $500 CASH,A 40" LCD TV, A BBQ GRILL,TWO TINT JOBS,BIKES,SKATEBOARD,OVER $500 IN CAR PRODUCTS FROM AUTO ZONE,GIFT CERTIFICATES FROM TEMPTATIONS TATTOO'S,GIFT CERTIFICATES FROM FIESTA FOODS,AND GIFT CERTIFICATES FOR HAIRCUTS AT JAGZ BARBER SHOP($100),AND MORE!!! SO GO TO YAKIMA GRINDING TO GET YOUR TICKETS OR GET THEM AT THE SHOW!!!! ONLY $2 PER TICKET
> *


TTT for LOWCOWS and keeping the show alive. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 13 2010, 10:23 PM~18306153
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509og_@Aug 15 2010, 02:50 PM~18314983
> *TTT for LOWCOS and keeping the show alive.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BUT WE NEED EVERYONE TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT CAUSE IT DON'T HAPPEN UNLESS THE RYDERZ COME OUT AND SHOW THE COMMUNITY WHAT THEY PUT THEIR HEARTS INTO!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Lowcos doing it, keep it popping holmes


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

YOU ALREADY KNOW!!! IT'S ONLY GONNA GET BETTER !!!!WATCHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 15 2010, 10:44 PM~18318858
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW!!! IT'S ONLY GONNA GET BETTER !!!!WATCHA!!!!!!!
> *


hey holmes in the cruz on for sure?

Sunnyside isnt close and i wanna drive my car


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## Tru Ridaz (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey just letting you know Seattle will be there to rep and support


----------



## jr509 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

What are the motorcycle classes? Thinking about ditchin the bike show in oly to come support you guys


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Destralo Knuckles_@Aug 17 2010, 12:19 PM~18333349
> *What are the motorcycle classes?  Thinking about ditchin the bike show in oly to come support you guys
> *


JUST BRING IT YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT IS BAD ASS!! WE HAVE STREET AND CUSTOM!!!!


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru Ridaz_@Aug 16 2010, 04:27 PM~18325287
> *Hey just letting you know Seattle will be there to rep and support
> *


THANKS BRO IT MEANS ALOT TO US CAUSE WE HAVE BEEN WORKING HARD TO PUT ON A GREAT SHOW FOR EVERYONE AND TRUST ME IT WILL BE A GOOD SHOW!!!


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jr509_@Aug 16 2010, 04:33 PM~18325348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS BETTER BELIEVE ITS GOING DOWN WITH THE TUG OF WAR!!! $500 PRIZE FOR THE WINNER!!! ONLY $50 PER CLUB 8 MAN TEAMS!! MALDITOS HAS CHALLENGED EVERYONE AND SAID "NOBODY'S GOT A CHANCE IN HELL" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

THIS EVENT IS A FULL CAR SHOW AND THE CITY HAS APPROVED LOWCOS CAR CLUB TO HOST A CRUISE SO BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY CAUSE ITS GOING DOWN AUGUST 28TH!!!!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 19 2010, 10:29 PM~18358740
> *THIS EVENT IS A FULL CAR SHOW AND THE CITY HAS APPROVED LOWCOS CAR CLUB TO HOST A CRUISE SO BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY CAUSE ITS GOING DOWN AUGUST 28TH!!!!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: Cant wait! Good job Javi!! Gonna be a great show!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Its coming up, me and my hommie are coming down for this 1


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

are you guys gonna trip if i bring my own bbq? i dont like the shitty food vendors that usually come out to these events, if its a problem than i wont bring it just let me know either way pleaz


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos+Aug 19 2010, 11:29 PM~18358740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just bring enough for the tugawar champs and its coo...... :biggrin:


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

NO BBQ GRILLS ALLOWED..... SORRY


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kevinking_@Aug 22 2010, 12:24 PM~18376157
> *NO BBQ GRILLS ALLOWED..... SORRY
> *


Okay sounds good


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Aug 21 2010, 11:55 AM~18369615
> *are you guys gonna trip if i bring my own bbq? i dont like the shitty food vendors that usually come out to these events, if its a problem than i wont bring it just let me know either way pleaz
> *


WE GOT ONE OF THE BEST TACO VENDORS IN TOWN AND WE KIND OF GOT IN TROUBLE A COUPLE YEARS AGO CAUSE SOMEBODY LEFT ALL THEIR CHARCOAL MESS ON THE FLOOR SO THEY TOLD US NO MORE!! HOPEFULLY BY NEXT YEAR WE CAN WORK THAT OUT CAUSE I WOULD LOVE TO STOP BY AND SNEAK FOOD FROM EVERY CLUB!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

sneek over and grab a corona........ :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 23 2010, 07:55 AM~18382178
> *WE GOT ONE OF THE BEST TACO VENDORS IN TOWN AND WE KIND OF GOT IN TROUBLE A COUPLE YEARS AGO CAUSE SOMEBODY LEFT ALL THEIR CHARCOAL MESS ON THE FLOOR SO THEY TOLD US NO MORE!! HOPEFULLY BY NEXT YEAR WE CAN WORK THAT OUT CAUSE I WOULD LOVE TO STOP BY AND SNEAK FOOD FROM EVERY CLUB!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Im gonna hit u up bro at the show
I need to join a team for the tugowar, im over 200 so I could help


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 23 2010, 07:55 AM~18382178
> *WE GOT ONE OF THE BEST TACO VENDORS IN TOWN AND WE KIND OF GOT IN TROUBLE A COUPLE YEARS AGO CAUSE SOMEBODY LEFT ALL THEIR CHARCOAL MESS ON THE FLOOR SO THEY TOLD US NO MORE!! HOPEFULLY BY NEXT YEAR WE CAN WORK THAT OUT CAUSE I WOULD LOVE TO STOP BY AND SNEAK FOOD FROM EVERY CLUB!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam sneak food you would eat 50 tacos your a food pit


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 10 2010, 10:02 AM~18010181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

EVERYTHING IS GOING DOWN SATURDAY GUYS SO GET YOUR REST CAUSE YAKIMA IS GONNA BE THE SPOT EVERY SUMMER!!!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

cruise is friday night right?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Aug 25 2010, 12:12 AM~18400025
> *cruise is friday night right?
> *


I think its sat after the show but i could be wrong


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

HEY LOWCOS,,HAVE A GREAT SHOW HOMIES,,I CANT BE THERE,,I HAVE A SHOW THE VERY NEXT DAY AND IM WORKING MY ASS UP TO HAVE A GOOD ONE HERE TOO(HILLSBORO),,CHEERS


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

wheres fullbright park??? :uh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been invited to this by a few riders in yak, you all are good people
see ya sat


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

"MAJESTICS" Portland, Or. will be in the house to rep. the LOWCOS!!! GOOD PEEPS RIGHT HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Aug 25 2010, 10:55 AM~18403086
> *"MAJESTICS" Portland, Or. will be in the house to rep. the LOWCOS!!! GOOD PEEPS RIGHT HERE... :biggrin:
> *



yep yep ! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Aug 25 2010, 11:55 AM~18403086
> *"MAJESTICS" Portland, Or. will be in the house to rep. the LOWCOS!!! GOOD PEEPS RIGHT HERE... :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 25 2010, 04:04 PM~18405141
> *yep yep !  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

THANKS GUYS WE NEED ALL THE SUPPORT WE CAN GET RIGHT NOW!!!YOU WON'T DISSAPPOINTED AND THE CRUISE IS SATURDAY NIGHT BUT LOWCOS DOES IT BIG SO WE GOT VIP STATUS AT EL CENTENARIO NIGHT CLUB FRIDAY NIGHT SO BRING YOUR RIDES AND PARK RIGHT IN FRONT!!! CAR CLUBS AND LOWRIDERS WELCOME!!! JUST DON'T GET TOO FUKED UP AND NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW!!!


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 25 2010, 08:51 AM~18401591
> *HEY LOWCOS,,HAVE A GREAT SHOW HOMIES,,I CANT BE THERE,,I HAVE A SHOW THE VERY NEXT DAY AND IM WORKING MY ASS UP TO HAVE A GOOD ONE HERE TOO(HILLSBORO),,CHEERS
> *


I WAS STARTING TO WONDER IF YOU GUYS EVER RESPONDED!!! THANKS BRO HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT TO YAKIMA!! WITH SOME LUCK HOPEFULLY OUR HOPPER WILL BE READY AND WE CAN SUPPORT YOUR SHOWS NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## 88dripdrop (Apr 3, 2009)

Cruise is on sat day


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 25 2010, 08:02 PM~18407277
> *THANKS GUYS WE NEED ALL THE SUPPORT WE CAN GET RIGHT NOW!!!YOU WON'T DISSAPPOINTED AND THE CRUISE IS SATURDAY NIGHT BUT LOWCOS DOES IT BIG SO WE GOT VIP STATUS AT EL CENTENARIO NIGHT CLUB FRIDAY NIGHT SO BRING YOUR RIDES AND PARK RIGHT IN FRONT!!! CAR CLUBS AND LOWRIDERS WELCOME!!! JUST DON'T GET TOO FUKED UP AND NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW!!!
> *



Holla back at me bro


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 25 2010, 09:02 PM~18407277
> *THANKS GUYS WE NEED ALL THE SUPPORT WE CAN GET RIGHT NOW!!!YOU WON'T DISSAPPOINTED AND THE CRUISE IS SATURDAY NIGHT BUT LOWCOS DOES IT BIG SO WE GOT VIP STATUS AT EL CENTENARIO NIGHT CLUB FRIDAY NIGHT SO BRING YOUR RIDES AND PARK RIGHT IN FRONT!!! CAR CLUBS AND LOWRIDERS WELCOME!!! JUST DON'T GET TOO FUKED UP AND NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 24 2010, 11:31 PM~18399523
> *EVERYTHING IS GOING DOWN SATURDAY GUYS SO GET YOUR REST CAUSE YAKIMA IS GONNA BE THE SPOT EVERY SUMMER!!!!
> *


ttt


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I will be there Staurday, filming and taking flicks. It's gonna be my 1st time headed over their for a show, Good Luck Lowcos.


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

TRI-CITIES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE LOWCOW'S FAM!!!!!!! RO


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Hope you all have a good show and good time  :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

THANKS EVERYBODY WE APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT AND WE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE OUT TO REP THEIR CLUB AND THE SPORT OF LOWRIDING !!!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

here's a few pics from the show today, nice show Lowcos.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

Pix of the HOP, HELP ANYBODY!!!


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

GOOD SHOW LOWCOS,THE BIG M THANKS YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Baaad ass show lowcos I had a real good tyme, missed the hop had to leave

I will be bacc next year for sure!!!!

BIIIG PROPS!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Great show Lowcos!!! :thumbsup: We'll see ya next year....


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT WE COULDN'T HAVE DONE THIS WITHOUT YOU GUYS!!! IF WE HAD ANY PROBLEMS PLEASE LET ME KNOW WE ARE WORKING ON BEING ALOT MORE ORGANIZED NEXT YEAR AND WE ARE GOING TO HAVE ALOT MORE PRIZES FOR THE RIDERS NEXT YEAR SO PLEASE CONTINUE TO SUPPORT US AND WE CAN'T WAIT FOR EVERYONE'S SHOWS NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

more pics


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: well done lowco's


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 29 2010, 11:43 AM~18433352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good job #3 and from the door too niccccce :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos+Aug 29 2010, 10:25 AM~18432952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That car licks


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Real good show guys, I had alot of fun checking it out, Good job


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 29 2010, 11:43 AM~18433352
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow: noice


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Aug 29 2010, 03:40 PM~18434941
> *Real good show guys, I had alot of fun checking it out, Good job
> *


 :scrutinize: U WAS THERE?


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 29 2010, 09:25 AM~18432952
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT WE COULDN'T HAVE DONE THIS WITHOUT YOU GUYS!!! IF WE HAD ANY PROBLEMS PLEASE LET ME KNOW WE ARE WORKING ON BEING ALOT MORE ORGANIZED NEXT YEAR AND WE ARE GOING TO HAVE ALOT MORE PRIZES FOR THE RIDERS NEXT YEAR SO PLEASE CONTINUE TO SUPPORT US AND WE CAN'T WAIT FOR EVERYONE'S SHOWS NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: GREAT SHOW!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

anyone got the vid of this regal 








[/quote]


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Aug 29 2010, 05:21 PM~18435167
> *:scrutinize: U WAS THERE?
> *


No he just stayed on the bridge on looked down with his binoculars


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2010, 07:51 PM~18436437
> *No he just stayed on the bridge on looked down with his binoculars
> *


No Tone i went on my segway


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Aug 29 2010, 05:21 PM~18435167
> *:scrutinize: U WAS THERE?
> *


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Aug 29 2010, 04:21 PM~18435167
> *:scrutinize: U WAS THERE?
> *


HE WAS IN HIS UNDERCOVER SUIT... :biggrin: IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 29 2010, 08:06 PM~18436587
> *HE WAS IN HIS UNDERCOVER SUIT...  :biggrin:  IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN
> *


Tell us Tony what do u mean?


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 29 2010, 07:06 PM~18436587
> *HE WAS IN HIS UNDERCOVER SUIT...  :biggrin:  IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN
> *


 :biggrin: hno: GOTCHA!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE+Aug 29 2010, 08:06 PM~18436587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I dont talk to people at shows

If either of u got something to say than say it and quit fucking up the Lowcos topic


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Aug 29 2010, 07:35 PM~18436874
> *This is why I dont talk to people at shows
> 
> If either of u got something to say than say it and quit fucking up the Lowcos topic
> *


:ugh: AINT NOBODY FUCKIN UP THE TOPIC!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Aug 29 2010, 08:15 PM~18436664
> *Tell us Tony what do u mean?
> *


Yes please do, I went to the show with hommie
we didnt stay long, didnt really talk to no one
why do u guys care?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Aug 29 2010, 08:45 PM~18436973
> *:ugh:  AINT NOBODY FUCKIN UP THE TOPIC!!
> *


Funny you went back and changed what you wrote the 1st time, knowing your Uso boys wont like you talking shit on here, I was one of the 1st to be USO yak homie ask your daddy James who I am, USO is about being real not banging on the internets


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

What up drip drop, we put it down my brotha, bigger an betta :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

i am not postin in here again, I apologize to alll the LOwcos for the drama

I am in sunnydide if anyone wants to clear this up

Jamie


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

[qu


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

great show, we had a blast. cruise was good too. whos got more pics? i forgot my camera.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Aug 29 2010, 09:35 PM~18436874
> *This is why I dont talk to people at shows
> 
> If either of u got something to say than say it and quit fucking up the Lowcos topic
> *


YA TAKE IT TO THE YAKIMA TOPIC OR THE TRI CITYS TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

Great Show LowCos more pics soon


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Aug 29 2010, 08:35 PM~18436874
> *This is why I dont talk to people at shows
> 
> If either of u got something to say than say it and quit fucking up the Lowcos topic
> *


First off i would like to say Lowcows threw a good show. Second of all ain't no one trying to fuck up the topic. People are just calling it what it is Steve-O. Even if you showed up or didn't no one saw you there. People are just tired of you getting on here and talking about that you are going to shows and you don't show up and you talking about supporting the 509 when you don't go. And even when they personally invite you like Javier did. Cause Local Pride was there all day and you weren't!!!!!!


----------



## 88dripdrop (Apr 3, 2009)

Da show was good steve o if he was there or not give it a rest thanks for all the riders for comin n supporting us


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Aug 29 2010, 08:49 PM~18437018
> *Funny you went back and changed what you wrote the 1st time, knowing your Uso boys wont like you talking shit on here, I was one of the 1st to be USO yak homie ask your daddy James who I am, USO is about being real not banging on the internets
> *


If you were one of the first USO yak then you didn't make the cut. Cause you ain't around anymore. If you haven't noticed it's UCE Tri-Cites retard. I'm pretty sure James wouldn't appreicate you throwing his name out there like that and his car club. Your sign on name is a fuckin joke cause if you were a "OG 509 RIDER" you would know where all the Sunnyside riders would be at. Cause there's riders in Sunnyside from Rollerz Only that live there. And if you were OG you would know where to get your frame built in the 509 cause theres people from Yakima, Spokane and Tri-Cites that can build frames for people from the 509. And a real OG 509 RIDER would know that and keep it 509 instead goin else where. Cause there is barely a hand full of real OG 509 Riders that have been around 10 plus years that still go to show and represent. So you should call yourself "PARTTIME509RIDER". Cause ain't no one knows who you are. And if you got a issue with someone p.m. them stupid instead of puttin it on the topic and fucking it up!!!!!!


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Aug 29 2010, 08:59 PM~18437138
> *i am not postin in here again, I apologize to alll the LOwcos for the drama
> 
> I am in sunnydide if anyone wants to clear this up
> ...


If you were one of the first USO yakima and your name is Jamie. Then you were the guy with el camino. You were the ex president that left that car club like a little BITCH by leavin the club with a phone call and not showing up to meetin like a real man should from what i understand. Plus majority of the 509 don't like you anyways cause people say you were a cocky fucker and you screwed your own homies over. Plus you're the one gettin on here internet bangin callin yourself out.


----------



## KING-KOOPA (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot+Aug 30 2010, 12:59 PM~18442005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## KING-KOOPA (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Aug 30 2010, 01:51 PM~18442496
> *If you were one of the first USO yakima and your name is Jamie. Then you were the guy with el camino. You were the ex president that left that car club like a little BITCH by leavin the club with a phone call and not showing up to meetin like a real man should from what i understand. Plus majority of the 509 don't like you anyways cause people say you were a cocky fucker and you screwed your own homies over. Plus you're the one gettin on here internet bangin callin yourself out.
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: STILL :roflmao:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 29 2010, 11:43 AM~18433352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  jumpin


----------



## KING-KOOPA (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 30 2010, 02:00 PM~18442563
> * jumpin
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: PUTTIN IT DOWN!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

damm all we need is JUGGHEAD up in here :roflmao:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 29 2010, 12:43 PM~18433352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rematch is coming :biggrin: http://qik.com/video/afeec176495e4d798e2824485d6dc330?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 30 2010, 04:51 PM~18444055
> *rematch is coming :biggrin: http://qik.com/video/afeec176495e4d798e2824485d6dc330?
> *




dAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That shit is getting off nice


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Aug 30 2010, 12:59 PM~18442005
> *First off i would like to say Lowcows threw a good show. Second of all ain't no one trying to fuck up the topic. People are just calling it what it is Steve-O. Even if you showed up or didn't no one saw you there. People are just tired of you getting on here and talking about that you are going to shows and you don't show up and you talking about supporting the 509 when you don't go. And even when they personally invite you like Javier did. Cause Local Pride was there all day and you weren't!!!!!!
> *



next time ill find you guys and say Hi than, I wasnt there to talk to people just saw some cars and left, thats my bad for not hollering at you guys


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 30 2010, 03:44 PM~18443983
> *damm all we need is JUGGHEAD up in here  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 30 2010, 03:51 PM~18444055
> *rematch is coming :biggrin: http://qik.com/video/afeec176495e4d798e2824485d6dc330?
> *


 :thumbsup: when? :dunno:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 30 2010, 04:44 PM~18443983
> *damm all we need is JUGGHEAD up in here  :roflmao:
> *



NO JOKE, i saw him on the corner of 40th and tieton asking for money with a sign for his church, he is super religious


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Aug 30 2010, 04:52 PM~18444586
> *:thumbsup: when? :dunno:
> *


ya when :biggrin: i want in


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 30 2010, 03:44 PM~18443983
> *damm all we need is JUGGHEAD up in here  :roflmao:
> *


yhe whole time i thought u were jugghead :cheesy:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 29 2010, 10:43 AM~18433352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car working good


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 30 2010, 04:51 PM~18444055
> *rematch is coming :biggrin: http://qik.com/video/afeec176495e4d798e2824485d6dc330?
> *


He said when ever your ready.


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Aug 30 2010, 05:36 PM~18444977
> *He said when ever your ready.
> *


 :0


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider+Aug 30 2010, 06:52 PM~18444586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KING-KOOPA (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 30 2010, 04:51 PM~18444055
> *rematch is coming :biggrin: http://qik.com/video/afeec176495e4d798e2824485d6dc330?
> *


OH MY BOY SAID HE'LL DO IT BUT DONT GET BUTT HURT WHEN A FULL SIZE LUXURY BEATS A G-BODY..NO PISTON..ALL GATE NO WEIGHT!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING-KOOPA_@Aug 30 2010, 08:13 PM~18445398
> *OH MY BOY SAID HE'LL DO IT BUT DONT GET BUTT HURT WHEN A FULL SIZE LUXURY BEATS A G-BODY..NO PISTON..ALL GATE NO WEIGHT!
> *


U mean a double pump on on 14s and 14 batts doin 40's 
Nah it all for fun homie


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 30 2010, 04:51 PM~18444055
> *rematch is coming :biggrin: http://qik.com/video/afeec176495e4d798e2824485d6dc330?
> *


Car looks good did you get them new batts finally?? i know the rear suspension got reworked too i like the comments in the back ground too LOL


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok we'll do it for fun. thats what is all about. BTW Relocated mounts and all that ass ??? What did they give you on the stick 3 days after the video you posted ???


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 30 2010, 08:19 PM~18446108
> *U mean a double pump on on 14s and 14 batts doin 40's
> Nah it all for fun homie
> *


lets do this asap in seattle :h5:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Aug 30 2010, 08:51 PM~18446490
> *Ok we'll do it for fun. thats what is all about. BTW Relocated mounts and all that ass ??? What did they give you on the stick 3 days after the video you posted ???
> 
> 
> ...


trust me the car works alot better and gets alot higher than the video


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING-KOOPA_@Aug 30 2010, 07:13 PM~18445398
> *OH MY BOY SAID HE'LL DO IT BUT DONT GET BUTT HURT WHEN A FULL SIZE LUXURY BEATS A G-BODY..NO PISTON..ALL GATE NO WEIGHT!
> *


 :roflmao: are you sure about your statement :dunno:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

i dont trust anyone with the name calvin lol


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

im just wondering since he saying Jon's Lac does 40's with 185-70-14's and 14 batteries. what did they give him at the show with a single pump radical lockup on his 13s and whatever batteries he has, simple question is all.


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 30 2010, 09:06 PM~18446712
> *:roflmao: are you sure about your statement :dunno:
> *


if it was 60 then you might want to ask lol


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 30 2010, 04:51 PM~18444055
> *rematch is coming :biggrin: http://qik.com/video/afeec176495e4d798e2824485d6dc330?
> *


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Aug 30 2010, 09:09 PM~18446741
> *if it was 60 then you might want to ask lol
> *


true but at the show we weren't paying attention to the sticks :drama: lets just say the car works and it hit in the 40's


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 30 2010, 08:14 PM~18446798
> *true but at the show we weren't paying attention to the sticks :drama: lets just say the car works  and it hit in the 40's
> *


and its single 10 batts on 13s


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Aug 30 2010, 09:15 PM~18446816
> *and its single 10 batts on 13s
> *


that it is :h5: with candy and chrome


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Aug 30 2010, 09:15 PM~18446816
> *and its single 10 batts on 13s
> *


single 9 batteries on 13S


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider+Aug 30 2010, 10:15 PM~18446816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not bad for a 10 month build :biggrin: see what u started javi puttin singles vs doubles at your show :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

so when is it go n down and where gonna be a good one both clean cars :thumbsup:


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

2 clean cars doing it :thumbsup: we'll have to see when we can get it to happen


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Aug 30 2010, 05:09 PM~18444698
> *yhe whole time i thought u were jugghead :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

where is a impala up there i got one ready right now.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 30 2010, 08:52 PM~18446503
> *lets do this asap in seattle :h5:
> *


get gary to bring out the 64 and ill bring an impala


----------



## KING-KOOPA (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Aug 30 2010, 09:29 PM~18446968
> *2 clean cars doing it  :thumbsup: we'll have to see when we can get it to happen
> *


HOW ABOUT THE UCE PICNIC THIS SATURDAY IN PORTLAND? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 30 2010, 08:35 PM~18447025
> *get gary to bring out the 64 and ill bring an impala
> *


ooo weeee thats wut im talk n bout some street shit


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

*WE can do this Sept. 11th at the CALLOUT EVENT... AT the shop......!
But not think that TEAM SWITCH only does Single pump G-body* :nono:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

This topic is jumpin!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 30 2010, 08:35 PM~18447025
> *get gary to bring out the 64 and ill bring an impala
> *


Wat up killa.. I see if i cant get Gary to come out and play....


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Aug 30 2010, 08:41 PM~18447075
> *WE can do this Sept. 11th at the CALLOUT EVENT... AT the shop......!
> But not think that TEAM SWITCH only does Single pump G-body :nono:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 30 2010, 09:41 PM~18447077
> *This topic is jumpin!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



Your Regal sure was too, keep up the good work and I'll catch you guys this weekend


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 30 2010, 10:35 PM~18447025
> *get gary to bring out the 64 and ill bring an impala
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 30 2010, 09:47 PM~18447125
> *Your Regal sure was too, keep up the good work and I'll catch you guys this weekend
> *


Thanks homeboy... To bad that bitch chipped out here the next day... We'll catch u this weekend...


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

*HERES A SIDE VIEW* :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 30 2010, 09:05 PM~18447296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice homie Nice.


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

*But After you'll noise up with the LS. 
Can the other homies have a little fun..* :biggrin:


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 30 2010, 09:06 PM~18446712
> *:roflmao: are you sure about your statement :dunno:
> *


If you knew who built the frame on the car you know it's not weighted. Cause it was og Chris from Seattle that built the frame on the car. Same dude that alot of peoples frame from back in the day. I thought you about everybodys car!!!!


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 30 2010, 09:17 PM~18446836
> *that it is :h5: with candy and chrome
> *


So probably you should do the same. Cause Pato's reppenin. If you didn't notice the cadillac has a full caddy euro kit with the euro 5.7 liter and full frame and 14's are heavier than 13's. Oh and it has undercarriage to!!!!


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

But it's all good it good to see that there are 509 cars that can do the most that come from Yakima, Spokane and Tri-Cities!!!!!!!!! From street cars to hoppers to full frame off cars. TTT for the 509!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Aug 30 2010, 11:51 PM~18447935
> *If you knew who built the frame on the car you know it's not weighted. Cause it was og Chris from Seattle that built the frame on the car. Same dude that alot of peoples frame from back in the day. I thought you about everybodys car!!!!
> *


This is true...
This was Scott Kings old Caddy from USO Tacoma (formally Seattle), which white boy Chris built the frame in 1997. Gary from Showtime CC helped build the original new 350 4 bolt main, which sounds like was removed? The car turned out nice, and is built right! Glad to see USO back in the hopping pit.


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 31 2010, 12:58 AM~18448101
> *This is true...
> This was Scott Kings old Caddy from USO Tacoma (formally Seattle), which white boy Chris built the frame in 1997. Gary from Showtime CC helped build the original new 350 4 bolt main, which sounds like was removed?  The car turned out nice, and is built right!  Glad to see USO back in the hopping pit.
> *


Very true.... 
This is Scott Kings old caddy he gave it up to James from USO Tri-Cities as partial payment when he bought his big body years ago. The car was never put together then. And nether was the motor. Then it went to former member Luis Torres, then Tyree Edgecomb, then back to Luis and member motorhead John got the vechicle without the motor. But John built the car in about 6 months with the whole euro kit, the 5.7 liter out of the euro was put in there and made sure that the digital dash works with all the security hooked up like it was stock. And now this the result of the car part time show car and hopper. The motor was sold to James last year jus bare block wit the pistons and crank in it. John put the motor together and stabbed it in James's raghouse with all the new up grades in 3 days and it is a beast of a motor. But only stayed in his car for a year. But now the car is getting torn down and the motor is goin in a 68 chevelle that John is help building for a customer. And it is a good to see that USO is back in the hop game.... :thumbsup: And by the way hows that 59 goin Mark?


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 30 2010, 10:41 PM~18447077
> *This topic is jumpin!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

Any videos, of the baby blue and candy regal doin the damn thing that day I do remember that it hit the highest that day & he won the 1,000. Candy Paint give away...Hope to see everybody this upcoming Sat. at UCE'S B.B.Q. at Oaks Park, Fun for the Lil. ones and the big ones 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Aug 31 2010, 01:34 AM~18448168
> *Very true....
> This is Scott Kings old caddy he gave it up to James from USO Tri-Cities as partial payment when he bought his big body years ago. The car was never put together then. And nether was the motor. Then it went to former member Luis Torres, then Tyree Edgecomb, then back to Luis and member motorhead John got the vechicle without the motor. But John built the car in about 6 months with the whole euro kit, the 5.7 liter out of the euro was put in there and made sure that the digital dash works with all the security hooked up like it was stock. And now this the result of the car part time show car and hopper. The motor was sold to James last year jus bare block wit the pistons and crank in it. John put the motor together and stabbed it in James's raghouse with all the new up grades in 3 days and it is a beast of a motor. But only stayed in his car for a year. But now the car is getting torn down and the motor is goin in a 68 chevelle that John is help building for a customer. And it is a good to see that USO is back in the hop game....  :thumbsup: And by the way hows that 59 goin Mark?
> *


I decided to sell it a few weeks ago to a local hotrod guy. Broke even, so I cannot complain. I'm buying a boat and going camping with the family from now on.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Aug 30 2010, 09:43 PM~18447089
> *Wat up killa.. I see if i cant get Gary to come out and play....
> *


hook it up homie ill come up.


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

YouTube removed the original audio track (Slippin Into Darkness) so this crap instrumental was used instead. I got into Yakima late on Saturday and missed the entire hop, no videos my apologies A.Z.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Aug 31 2010, 08:07 AM~18449780
> *YouTube removed the original audio track (Slippin Into Darkness) so this crap instrumental was used instead. I got into Yakima late on Saturday and missed the entire hop, no videos my apologies A.Z.
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Aug 30 2010, 11:51 PM~18447935
> *If you knew who built the frame on the car you know it's not weighted. Cause it was og Chris from Seattle that built the frame on the car. Same dude that alot of peoples frame from back in the day. I thought you about everybodys car!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

http://www.yakima-herald.com/stories/2010/...several-arrests

:thumbsup: It was a good cruise! Good job Lowcos!


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 31 2010, 11:31 AM~18451602
> *http://www.yakima-herald.com/stories/2010/...several-arrests
> 
> :thumbsup: It was a good cruise! Good job Lowcos!
> *


The cruz was good fuck wut the paper says they made it sound like they had a good time hand n out tickets and make n arrest that dont seem smooth to me and did u guys read the comments ppl posted bout the gun point thing thats the lowrider fault that the police over do it when they pull some one over they act like they just caught bin ladin. May b i just take n it da wrong way but it always seems like no matter that no real violence happened they make lowriders out to be bad but anyways lowcos u guys did a good job keep it up


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks Lowcos for a good show from Contagious car club.. :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Aug 31 2010, 09:07 AM~18449780
> *YouTube removed the original audio track (Slippin Into Darkness) so this crap instrumental was used instead. I got into Yakima late on Saturday and missed the entire hop, no videos my apologies A.Z.
> 
> 
> ...



That is a great video


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Aug 30 2010, 01:51 PM~18442496
> *If you were one of the first USO yakima and your name is Jamie. Then you were the guy with el camino. You were the ex president that left that car club like a little BITCH by leavin the club with a phone call and not showing up to meetin like a real man should from what i understand. Plus majority of the 509 don't like you anyways cause people say you were a cocky fucker and you screwed your own homies over. Plus you're the one gettin on here internet bangin callin yourself out.
> *



I am not internet banging jon, I will see you soon
Dam what would Kita say to allll your shit talking on here hmm mmmm


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Aug 31 2010, 08:49 PM~18455598
> *I am not internet banging jon, I will see you soon
> Dam what would Kita say to allll your shit talking on here hmm mmmm
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sounds like your a hater :cheesy:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Aug 31 2010, 07:12 PM~18455837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sounds like your a hater :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: was up homie


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Aug 31 2010, 02:17 AM~18448257
> *Any videos, of the baby blue and candy regal doin the damn thing that day I do remember that it hit the highest that day & he won the 1,000. Candy Paint give away... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 31 2010, 10:47 PM~18456968
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


Wut it do homie n did the class fill too 
Regal bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 31 2010, 09:17 PM~18457300
> *Wut it do  homie  n did the class fill too
> Regal bad ass  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Just wondering since it was 1k payout big money what everybody do 
Since I herd bunch of storys post up lowcos


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

I know we got 3 diff numbers of wut the cutty did i would like to know wut the real numbers that it did i know it wasnt wat the big M did but its only fair to get the real reading


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Aug 31 2010, 07:49 PM~18455598
> *I am not internet banging jon, I will see you soon
> Dam what would Kita say to allll your shit talking on here hmm mmmm
> *


First off this isn't John. So get it right!!! I'm real good friends of some of the guys from UCE Tri-Cities. And i know people from the northwest. And if you were a OG. You would probably have the number to any of the members from there. So we can meet up if you want to and discuss whatever you like. So get your facts straight before you call people out. And being a HATER... And try to start drama then you have already started.


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Aug 31 2010, 08:12 PM~18455837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sounds like your a hater :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Aug 31 2010, 07:45 PM~18455558
> *That is a great video
> *


Thankz


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

DOUBLE PUMP
33" FOR SHOWTIME (SANTOS)
38" FOR SHOWTIME (GARY)
44" FOR UCE (JOHN)
$250 PAYOUT AND A 7 SPEED BUFFER

SINGLE PUMP
32" FOR STILL ROLLIN??? (JESSE)
48" FOR MAJESTICS
$1000 HOUSE OF KOLOR PAINT AND WE HAD TO GIVE THAT AMOUNT BECAUSE THE COMPANY SAID SO OR ELSE OF COURSE AS YOU KNOW PATO IT WOULD HAVE NOT BEEN PAID OUT!!! AND YES WE COULD HAVE PAID THE DOUBLES THAT BUT DIDN'T SO NEXT YEAR WE WILL HAVE ALOT MORE ORGANIZATION GUYS SO PLEASE UNDERSTAND AS WE MAKE THIS SHOW BETTER THAT WE ARE LEARNING THIS ENTIRE SHOW PROCESS AND WE GUARANTEE TO MAKE IT BETTER EVERY YEAR!! AGAIN THANKS FOR EVERYONE'S SUPPORT AND IF WE DID MAKE A MISTAKE TALK TO ME I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT RIGHT!!!


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Missed it this year but homiez ridez will be out there next year to support your show


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

THANKS THAT WOULD BE GREAT!! I WISH WE COULD OF MADE IT OUT TO THE PURO LOCOS SHOW THE NEXT DAY BUT I WAS BURNT OUT!!


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

wheres all the pics


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Sep 1 2010, 02:56 PM~18462965
> *wheres all the pics
> *


x2 and vids :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Sep 1 2010, 06:53 PM~18464284
> *x2 and vids  :biggrin:
> *


Alll u ballers should have enough chips to buy a video camera buy now j/k LOL


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 1 2010, 08:51 PM~18465565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

Was a good show!! much props lowcos. we had fun, good talkin to everbody.

i forgot my camera, did everybody get any pics of our black and pink towncar????


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 1 2010, 07:26 PM~18465272
> *Alll u ballers should have enough chips to buy a video camera buy now j/k LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i know next time il bring my tripod so i can set it up :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 30 2010, 09:06 PM~18446712
> *:roflmao: are you sure about your statement :dunno:
> *



Since when are you in USO? Get offff thier nut sac hommie!!! You dont know about everyones ride, get off the nuts FBI!! Leave the man alone if he says its Uso built than leave it at that

Where is your car??? Ohhh wait its been the same for 10 yeras
U are a OG hater FBI


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Aug 30 2010, 01:26 PM~18442312
> *If you were one of the first USO yak then you didn't make the cut. Cause you ain't around anymore. If you haven't noticed it's UCE Tri-Cites retard. I'm pretty sure James wouldn't appreicate you throwing his name out there like that and his car club. Your sign on name is a fuckin joke cause if you were a "OG 509 RIDER" you would know where all the Sunnyside riders would be at. Cause there's riders in Sunnyside from Rollerz Only that live there. And if you were OG you would know where to get your frame built in the 509 cause theres people from Yakima, Spokane and Tri-Cites that can build frames for people from the 509. And a real OG 509 RIDER would know that and keep it 509 instead goin else where. Cause there is barely a hand full of real OG 509 Riders that have been around 10 plus years that still go to show and represent. So you should call yourself "PARTTIME509RIDER". Cause ain't no one knows who you are. And if you got a issue with someone p.m. them stupid instead of puttin it on the topic and fucking it up!!!!!!
> *


 I am OG bro, I started the Yakima chapter, James moved it
I am coming to c u sooon


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Sep 2 2010, 07:45 PM~18474398
> *Since when are you in USO? Get offff thier nut sac hommie!!! You dont know about everyones ride, get off the nuts FBI!! Leave the man alone if he says its Uso built than leave it at that
> 
> Where is your car??? Ohhh wait its been the same for 10 yeras
> ...


LET SEE YOUR CAR WHITEBOY,I NO WERE YOU LIVE FOOL DONT MAKE ME DRIVE OVER THERE AND FUCK YOU UP  YOU LIVE IN THE LAST BROWN HOUSE OFF SNIPES PUMP ROAD.NO ABOUT IT BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH FOOL :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Sep 2 2010, 09:19 PM~18474653
> *LET SEE YOUR CAR WHITEBOY,I NO WERE YOU LIVE FOOL DONT MAKE ME DRIVE OVER THERE AND FUCK YOU UP   YOU LIVE IN THE LAST BROWN HOUSE OFF SNIPES PUMP ROAD.NO ABOUT IT BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH FOOL  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now thats FUNNY SHIT bRO!!!!!!!  OG509RIDER???????? how do you think you are a rider and only had one ride 15 years ago???????????? :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Sep 2 2010, 08:19 PM~18474653
> *LET SEE YOUR CAR WHITEBOY,I NO WERE YOU LIVE FOOL DONT MAKE ME DRIVE OVER THERE AND FUCK YOU UP   YOU LIVE IN THE LAST BROWN HOUSE OFF SNIPES PUMP ROAD.NO ABOUT IT BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH FOOL  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


DAMNNNNNN someone hack calvins account


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Sep 2 2010, 07:19 PM~18474653
> *LET SEE YOUR CAR WHITEBOY,I NO WERE YOU LIVE FOOL DONT MAKE ME DRIVE OVER THERE AND FUCK YOU UP   YOU LIVE IN THE LAST BROWN HOUSE OFF SNIPES PUMP ROAD.NO ABOUT IT BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH FOOL  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

:no: :no: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Sep 2 2010, 09:19 PM~18474653
> *LET SEE YOUR CAR WHITEBOY,I NO WERE YOU LIVE FOOL DONT MAKE ME DRIVE OVER THERE AND FUCK YOU UP   YOU LIVE IN THE LAST BROWN HOUSE OFF SNIPES PUMP ROAD.NO ABOUT IT BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH FOOL  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


kick back fool u messing with somebody who bought a built car from real OGs and used his homies money to buy more then had them STOLEN :0


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

:0 :biggrin: Nevermind the dumbshit LOWCOS, you guys did the damn thing, I was their...the 'BIG M' appreciates all you guys did to make the show a huge success...will continue to show our support...THE BIG M putting it down in the N.W.


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

THANKS HOPEFULLY EVERYONE JUST STARTS BRINGING MORE CARS AND BACKING THEIR TALK UP AT THE SHOWS!! I'M NOT TRYING TO PUT NO ONE DOWN BUT THIS TALK IS GOOD FOR THE SPORT CAUSE WE ALREADY KNOW THAT YOU CAN'T TALK SHIT UNLESS YOU DO SHIT AND THATS GOES FOR EVERY YEAR OF THE GAME NOT 10 YEARS AGO!!!
HOPEFULLY THIS SHOW AND EVERYONE ELSES SHOW WILL INSPIRE THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO BRING THEIR HEARTS OUT AND PUT IT DOWN FOR EVERYONE!! I KNOW NEXT YEAR AT OUR SHOW WE GONNA HAVE SOME REAL COOL SHIT GOING DOWN SO STAY TUNED CAUSE THE LOWCOS ALREADY GOT SHIT PLANNED FOR NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Sep 2 2010, 07:48 PM~18474426
> *I am OG bro, I started the Yakima chapter, James moved it
> I am coming to  c u sooon
> *



You really need to stop this stuff bro, I was cool with you but messing up the lowcos topic needs to stop and messing with people like Jr that you dont know isnt right.....Dont be suprised if when you do show up some where people slap you around


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 2 2010, 07:45 PM~18474954
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: now thats FUNNY SHIT bRO!!!!!!!   OG509RIDER????????  how do you think you are a rider and only had one ride 15 years ago???????????? :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


And it was bought already done. I got more respect for sum1 that has the same car 10 years but built they own shit than sum one who buys them built and call n himself a OG u gotta earn yo respect and dat OG tittle so stop dat hate n


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Sep 3 2010, 08:43 AM~18477864
> *And it was bought already done. I got more respect for sum1 that has the same car 10 years but built they own shit than sum one who buys them built and call n himself a OG u gotta earn yo respect and dat OG tittle so stop dat hate n
> *



Well said right there


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

:drama: :drama: 
ws206rain=fake
seven=snitch
fucc all the rest of you cause you all jealous I had better cars with someone elses $$$


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

:wow: 
 
:drama: :drama:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Sep 3 2010, 11:08 AM~18478420
> *:drama:  :drama:
> ws206rain=fake
> seven=snitch
> ...


:wow: HOW YOU SAY IM A SNITCH????????? BETTER CARS WITH SOMEONE ELSE'S MONEY?????? MOTHER FUCKER YOU WERE ROLLIN THAT ELCO ON MY D'S HOMIE BECOUSE YOUR SHIT GOT JACKED AND YOU WERE TO BROKE TO GET NEW SHIT :0 YOU AINT OG , YOU DONT REP THE 509 AND YOUR NOT A RIDER !!!!!!!!! AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW IM A SNITCH?????????????? THANKS AND KEEP YOUR DOORS LOCKED


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 3 2010, 04:40 PM~18481210
> *:wow: HOW YOU SAY IM A SNITCH?????????  BETTER CARS WITH SOMEONE ELSE'S MONEY??????  MOTHER FUCKER YOU WERE ROLLIN THAT ELCO ON MY D'S HOMIE BECOUSE YOUR SHIT GOT JACKED AND YOU WERE TO BROKE TO GET NEW SHIT :0 YOU AINT OG , YOU DONT REP THE 509 AND YOUR NOT A RIDER !!!!!!!!!  AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!!!  AND DUMB AS FUCK IF BIGTYME IS DOING YOUR FRAME :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW IM A SNITCH?????????????? THANKS AND KEEP YOUR DOORS LOCKED
> *


Okay GT RO OG
how many cars u sold trying to be a biiig tymer
come see bitch


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Sep 3 2010, 10:00 AM~18478371
> *Well said right there
> *


fuck u too, I am keeping your shit too


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Sep 3 2010, 05:51 PM~18481288
> *Okay GT RO OG
> how many cars u sold trying to be a biiig tymer
> come see bitch
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:not trying to be a big tymer fool i sold dope for that and went to prison i sale cars couse i cant sale dope :biggrin: what r u like 40 now and trying to be a og on L.I.L. :loco: :loco: :worship: :worship:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Sep 3 2010, 10:08 AM~18478420
> *:drama:  :drama:
> ws206rain=fake
> seven=snitch
> ...


LETS SEE WHOS FAKE BITCH,WHEN I SEE YOU ITS ON :machinegun: YOU WONT HAVE TO GO INTO HIDING ANYMORE ILL PROMISE THAT FAKE OG:machinegun:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

IM a OG shit lol this shit is too much. good show lowcos sorry i missed it but everyone will be there next year.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER+Sep 3 2010, 04:51 PM~18481288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be up there tom to get it


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

hmmm.. so ...anybody got anymore pics of the show?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Sep 3 2010, 11:52 PM~18484051
> *hmmm.. so ...anybody got anymore pics of the show?
> *


How did the linc do out there?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Sep 4 2010, 11:14 AM~18485677
> *How did the linc do out there?
> *


 first place 90's street again.. :cheesy: i hate i left my cam that day. whats new...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Sep 4 2010, 12:02 PM~18486405
> *first place 90's street again..  :cheesy:  i hate i left my cam that day. whats new...
> *



Congrats bro, same ol same


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Sep 3 2010, 05:25 PM~18481547
> *LETS SEE WHOS FAKE BITCH,WHEN I SEE YOU ITS ON  :machinegun:  YOU WONT HAVE TO GO INTO HIDING ANYMORE ILL PROMISE THAT FAKE OG:machinegun:
> *


Man I didnt know who u knew, i am sorry


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

so how about that show?


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Sep 5 2010, 12:16 PM~18491535
> *so how about that show?
> *


 :cheesy: SORRY TO LOWCOS FOR THE SHIT IN THE TOPIC BUT ITS DONE NOW !!!!!!!! THE SHOW WAS GREAT AND MUCH PROP'S TO LOWCOS FOR KEEPING THE NW ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> :wow: HOW YOU SAY IM A SNITCH????????? BETTER CARS WITH SOMEONE ELSE'S MONEY?????? MOTHER FUCKER YOU WERE ROLLIN THAT ELCO ON MY D'S HOMIE BECOUSE YOUR SHIT GOT JACKED AND YOU WERE TO BROKE TO GET NEW SHIT :0 YOU AINT OG , YOU DONT REP THE 509 AND YOUR NOT A RIDER !!!!!!!!! AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!!! AND DUMB AS FUCK IF BIGTYME IS DOING YOUR FRAME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW IM A SNITCH?????????????? THANKS AND KEEP YOUR DOORS LOCKED
> [/quotDONT BE BRINGING ME INTO YOUR BULLSHIT CONVERSATION HOMIE PERIOD. AND BIGTIME DOES THE BEST BOXED FRAMES OUT HERE!.
> WATCH YOUR LIP ABOUT ME AND MINE HOMIE FOR REAL.


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> > :wow: HOW YOU SAY IM A SNITCH????????? BETTER CARS WITH SOMEONE ELSE'S MONEY?????? MOTHER FUCKER YOU WERE ROLLIN THAT ELCO ON MY D'S HOMIE BECOUSE YOUR SHIT GOT JACKED AND YOU WERE TO BROKE TO GET NEW SHIT :0 YOU AINT OG , YOU DONT REP THE 509 AND YOUR NOT A RIDER !!!!!!!!! AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!!! AND DUMB AS FUCK IF BIGTYME IS DOING YOUR FRAME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW IM A SNITCH?????????????? THANKS AND KEEP YOUR DOORS LOCKED
> > [/quotDONT BE BRINGING ME INTO YOUR BULLSHIT CONVERSATION HOMIE PERIOD. AND BIGTIME DOES THE BEST BOXED FRAMES OUT HERE!.
> > WATCH YOUR LIP ABOUT ME AND MINE HOMIE FOR REAL.
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 5 2010, 08:28 PM~18494567
> *:uh:
> *


THATS RIGHT. :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 5 2010, 08:35 PM~18494630
> *THATS RIGHT. :uh:
> *











BIGTIME CARS WORK BUILT IN THE N.W. THIS CAR HAS HAD THIS FRAME FOR 7 YEARS. THIS HOP WAS LAST WEEK.


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

to much internet banging
LOWCOS great job on the shows


----------

